# Moon's kids



## kkruby43 (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't post that often but I had to share my darling little goat babies! Last Saturday my Boer doe kidded out two does, a black headed one and a dapple!! I'm definitely keeping the dapple, she was a complete surprise. Mom is a black headed boer and dad is red, she gets her coloring from way back in mom's lineage. I'm super happy with both and would like to show them!




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How cute!! Love the dapples!


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Beautiful kids, especially the dapple. Nice surprise!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Super cute!

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

The dapple is breath taking!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

How cute!!! Love 'em both, but I think the dappled one will take the cake 
Congratulations on some cute babies! :clap:


----------



## hinstan (Oct 15, 2013)

Very cute never seen one that color

Sent from my XT907 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Love love the dapples so very pretty!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a fun surprise! Congrats!!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Love the dapple!! Names?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the dapple!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Both look great  I,too, love your dapple! What a gorgeous goat kid


----------



## NorthcuttLivestock (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow congrats on two awesome looking kids!!


Northcutt Livestock
Northcuttlivestock.com


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

ADORABLE ! Congrats


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

very cute. I also love the dapple one.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful kids. They look adorable!!:-D:-D:-D

I sure hope I have a surprise like that next month! ray:


----------

